# ...



## boricuaqueen327 (Oct 11, 2004)

i edited this posted because people were doubting my sincerity. I would never scam you guys, I'm always raving about how cool this board is.


----------



## judybean (Jul 8, 2004)

oh no! Don't give up... do you have any fleece around? Fleece is a super cover, plus you can ge remnants cheap... and pins aren't tooooo much. Even if you absolutely needed to you could pin your covers as well if you just cut the fleece in a contour shape since fleece doesn't unravel anyway.


----------



## jayayenay (Sep 28, 2003)

Oh, I'm so sorry! Fleece is a good idea, and what about wool? Do you have an old wool sweater that you could felt up and sew a "butt sweater" out of?


----------



## sovereignqueen (Aug 5, 2004)

There are a couple of web sites on how to make covers -- maybe you can get some old wool and fleece sweaters from a thrift store and make some. Baby pins aren't too much -- I see them at the $1 store alot for a 4 pack. If worse comes to worse there are always gerber plastic pants. Good luck mamma. Hang in there!


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

I think the fleece and wool ideas are great. I raided our closets for old wool when I wanted to make some recycled longies and the ones I made are my favorite pair. Good luck!


----------



## LoveBaby (Jul 22, 2004)

Here is a link for frugal diapering...making covers,dipes from old sweaters and such! Also, check out the TP for FFS items (free for shipping)...there are always lots of covers and things there. Good luck mama! I hope you figure something out!


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

oh! I'm so sorry







's


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Check your PM's...I just sent you one


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

what size is your dc ? Someone may have something around that they no longer need and can part with


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey0402*







Check your PM's...I just sent you one









me too


----------



## Joannect (Jan 19, 2004)

For the mamas who are wondering, she needs mediums.


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Oh no! That is horrible. Where in AZ are you?


----------



## 2girlsandnowaboy (Sep 18, 2004)

Oh, I am so sorry. Good luck.


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

That bites!!!!

I know that at the dollar store you can get packs of pins for a buck or so. I'd check the tp for ffs as well... or just plain free. Do you have a freecycle program in your area? You can find the groups on yahoogroups.com and check and see if there is on around you. Maybe someone there has some free dipes.

And lastly... check your local resale shops for covers. They may not be pretty but they will surely do the job









Good luck mama! You CAN do this!!!!

Tammy


----------



## Max's Mami (May 25, 2003)

Check your PMs -- I am in AZ also and have some things for you!


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

PM'ed you!


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Aww!!! Big







's to you mama.







My only suggestion about the covers would be to get a package of the Gerber plastic pants. You can usually get them for about $5 at WalMart and our Dollar General even has them for about $2.50.

I'll PM you.









ETA: I tried but your PM box is full!


----------



## boricuaqueen327 (Oct 11, 2004)

THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! From the bottom of my heart. I got several PMs offering me covers and the like... I am really touched. I can't wait to get my things and once my baby grows out of them, I will definitely find someone who needs them and do the same thing you guys have done: give to someone in need. Thank you for all the suggetsions about wool and fleece too. I am going to search my closetrs and garage right now.







Once again, thank you from the bottom of my heart!


----------



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boricuaqueen327*
THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! From the bottom of my heart. I got several PMs offering me covers and the like... I am really touched. I can't wait to get my things and once my baby grows out of them, I will definitely find someone who needs them and do the same thing you guys have done: give to someone in need. Thank you for all the suggetsions about wool and fleece too. I am going to search my closetrs and garage right now.







Once again, thank you from the bottom of my heart!









It sounds like you will have a nice little stash coming your way.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

deleted


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boricuaqueen327*
THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!! From the bottom of my heart. I got several PMs offering me covers and the like... I am really touched. I can't wait to get my things and once my baby grows out of them, I will definitely find someone who needs them and do the same thing you guys have done: give to someone in need. Thank you for all the suggetsions about wool and fleece too. I am going to search my closetrs and garage right now.








Once again, thank you from the bottom of my heart!









Awww!!







Did you get everything you need? I have a pair of wool pants I can part with.







LMK if you need them!


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

It is always wonderful to see mamas here pull together to help keep another babe in cloth.
Did you get enough covers?


----------



## boricuaqueen327 (Oct 11, 2004)

yes I did get several covers! Even a pair of wool pants!!!!!!! I am still shocked at the generosity here at MDC. I feel blessed to be a part of this board. I can't wait till everything gets here so I can really start CDing!


----------



## number572 (Aug 25, 2004)




----------



## Chandar (Dec 1, 2001)

where in AZ are you? I know a lot of wonderful moms here







in case you need anything


----------



## littlest birds (Jul 18, 2004)

This thread is so good it made _me_ cry to read it. Really.

boriquaqueen, nice sig. I remember having similar thoughts when I was a new mom. I'm glad you're here


----------



## Mama~Love (Dec 8, 2003)

So sorry they did that. But, sounds like you will be getting lots of fluffy mail!

I was a teen mom too; I had my first at 16. I proved lots of people wrong, especially my own mom. I always get compliments on what wonderful children I have!


----------



## Alstrameria (Sep 8, 2002)

PM'd you!


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Offer withdrawn... PM me for more info.


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

I have a couple of butt sweaters as well! Can you get her measurements?


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

I am waiting for them...


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I have a md soaker and md/lrg Honeyboy AIO. Is a puppy dog print okay?


----------



## mamaofthreeboys (Dec 16, 2003)

Awww this thread brought tears to my eyes too.....I am so happy she has some fluff on its way for her babe









What a fabulous bunch of Mamas









Waiting on measurements here to check what we have or can make for wool


----------



## Jacobsquiltingmommy (Feb 24, 2004)

Do you have a little boy or girl? (Sorry probably a stupid question, but I wanted to double check) and are you doing all natural fibres or are PUL, pockets etc OK too?

My Mom was a teenage Mama and I couldn't have asked for a better mom. We are still best friends 27 years later







Way to go, Mama!

Crystal


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I just wanted to say I LOVE this community!! And LOVE your siggie mama! WTG! My mama was a teen mama, and I wasn't far from it...I am so glad you are here.








I am soglad you have lots of great stuff coming your way, do you have a snappi?







Debi


----------



## boricuaqueen327 (Oct 11, 2004)

I am overwhlemed by everyone's generosity! I"m sorry it took so long to get her measurements. Here they are:
she was wiggling when i did this but it is about
thighs:10 inches
waist:18 inches
rise: 17 inches


----------



## Frogmorest (Jan 31, 2004)

hmmm...

Tammy


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Frogmorest*
hmmm...

Tammy

Um, yeah. Really now everyone....


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

I guess im not seeing the reason to question this mama? So what if she posted about it on another board..... I think most of us have more than one board we frequent and post to? Or am I missing something?


----------



## HoosierDiaperinMama (Sep 23, 2003)

I was PM'ed with *several* other links.







Not sure what to do now.


----------



## Book Addict Jen (Mar 1, 2004)

Everyone will have to decide for themselves.


----------



## loving-my-babies (Apr 2, 2004)

I was told that the requests were not only for cloth, but also sposies and formula. I am also not sure what to think, I would hate it if it were a scam, because all the mamas here (some not even having a lot of cloth) have been so generous and good to the mama. it would be sad!


----------



## my2monkeys (May 1, 2004)

In about two minutes of researching, I learned that she's a formula feeding teen mama new to cloth diapering who lost her only cover and is hoping for more from the kindness of others' hearts, as she can't really afford much at all herself.

She's been up front about the formula (I see past posts here at MDC), and it also appears she was new to CDing anyway, and is probably only up to part-time anyway, especially if the stash was so small to begin with.

Soooo, in my opinion I don't think it's bad that she may have requested either of them. It doesn't seem all that shady to me.

Just my take on it.


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

If you have something you aren't using anyway, why not send it? Even if she is fishing for freebies (which I'm not saying she is), it's better for someone who NEEDS the items to have them, right?

Just because she posts elsewhere (like MANY of us







) doesn't mean she is insincere.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

Ok after a LOT of brackground research id have to say I think shes real you guys...


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

If you are willing to send something you have absolutely no need for than I don't see it as a big deal sending it whether it is a scam or not. Well I guess if it has a resale value then you need to ask yourself what to do. My biggest beef with this is that the other message board where I saw her post was obviously cut and pasted. I find that odd.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

Not knowing the full situation, I often post something at one board and then c&p the same thing at another...in fact, I know a lot of mamas who do it to save time. I don't think that's all that bad. Unless there's something else I don't know, someone can PM me if they want.









I have a couple of things that I can send your way, mama. Nothing great, but it'll get the job done.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

If you have any fleece pants or a fleece coat, follow the instructions here an sew some covers for her.
http://www.diapersewing.com/fleece_with_snaps.htmyou could use pins instead of snaps and really save moola!!


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

I always copy & paste certain topics, since I have several boards I visit, whats the big deal? Should I have to re-write an important msg I want a few boards to know! While I dont agree with formula feeding AT ALL, I dont think shes a bad person we shouldnt help just b/c she does. I have a dear friend I converted to cloth who happens to FF, and while she wishes she never gave up on BFing, she is still a wonderful mother and wants to give her baby the best by CDing her. Sheesh. I wish I had something to give. Ive got some plastic pants I could send ya but it looks like youve got a good chunk of stuff!


----------



## boricuaqueen327 (Oct 11, 2004)

Let me explain myself to you guys.

I was NEVER asking for anyting. I was simply venting about losing my cover. And yes I use disposables and was only CDing part time because I had one cover and about 12 prefolds. I do formula feed, no doubt about that and I do use disposables because Like I said i have no stash of CDs. I post on babycenter no secret there and yes i've been on the trading board looking for formula coupons or diaper coupons. I don't see what the big deal is about that. Or is there some rule that people on MDC can only post here. I dont see how my formula feeding has anythig to do with cloth diapers and believe me that if any of you feel like I am fishing for freebies, feel free to retract your offer. I was not fishing for anything. I jus thought this was a place I could come to and discuss my frustration. I was expecting suggestions on how to make covers out of old sweater or things like that not freebies. Those of you who are saying that you don't see me like what my sig says, so be it. If anyone has any qualms about sending me things please retract your offer. I am making my own prefolds and hopefully once I gain experience I can make my own covers. I am really hurt that people would be discussing my sincerity especially just becasue I post on other boards. Feel free to les me know if I am not welcome here becasue believe me I feel very unwelcome. I am a teen mother. I don't hide that. I am proud of myself. And yes I do formula feed and I do use disposables. Buit since finding babycenter and MDC I was drawn into cloth diapering. If there is anything shady about that let me know. I was so excited about finding freinds here....even on babycenter people were giving ideas about making covers out of fleece and things. I was not fishing for freebies. I was acutally embarrassed when people started offering things and I asked my sister what I should do. She said if people were offering things why not? So i accepted. If that was wrong and you guys wanted me to say no, let me know. I am not experienced here on this board and if i did something wrong tell me.


----------



## Mrs Dimples (Apr 17, 2004)

I hope you get what you need mama.


----------



## littlest birds (Jul 18, 2004)

I don't think you did anything wrong. And, I think you are a good parent. I hope you will continue to be supported in the new things you are trying to do for your family by folks @ MDC.

I did look up your posts here on MDC to get some idea of what the fuss might be about. I think it's wonderful that you are making such an effort! I remember sewing prefold diapers out of old flannel baby blankets and towels too! I used plain prefolds w/pins and CHEAP effective easy nylon pull-on covers for a long time. This "stash" talk here was all new to me.

I never knew diapering could be so














































_edited to say: The tone of this thread really surprised me_


----------



## lifetapestry (Apr 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boricuaqueen327*
If that was wrong and you guys wanted me to say no, let me know. I am not experienced here on this board and if i did something wrong tell me.

Hey mama,

You didn't do anything wrong. I think that lots of times on public boards, people respond based on their own issues and not based on what you said or did. In the past, there have been a number of experiences by people on this board who have felt taken advantage of by people who seemed to be in need of items, but who then sold them for a profit. So I think some of the "tone" in this thread is a reaction to that-- that's where the suspiciousness comes from.

It's NOT about you. Please take what has been offered to you and use it in good health. I think you're incredibly industrious to make prefolds yourself, and I wish you and your baby the best.

Karla


----------



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lifetapestry*
Hey mama,
It's NOT about you. Please take what has been offered to you and use it in good health. I think you're incredibly industrious to make prefolds yourself, and I wish you and your baby the best.

Karla

What she said. And, i am a ver wary person, but my gut says there is nothing 'off' about what you have shared. I personally had NO feeling that you were fishing for freebies whatsoever, merely sharing your frustration with us. Whether you use formula or not, for whatever reasons (while most of us here do not unless it's absolutely necessary







), is none of our business. And the asking for coupons: I am a member of a HUGE mainstream community online, and people ask for and offer free coupons for formula and sposies all the time. Generally you won't find coupons for such here, but i guess you found that out







. Anyway, I welcome you and hope you enjoy yourself and learn and grow in the process!


----------



## Alstrameria (Sep 8, 2002)

I feel she is sincere...and it doesn't change the fact that you guys are awesome!! I am glad to be part of this community.

Jen


----------



## boricuaqueen327 (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. The suspicion and all the doubts really got to me and made me feel like a terrible person for using sposies and formula. But I didin't even people still used cloth until a few months ago. I thought it was sooo cool. Now that I"m making prefolds my mom has realized what I'm doing and she thinks it's cool too.


----------



## boricuaqueen327 (Oct 11, 2004)

Also I am sorry you guys were scammed before. It must feel terrible to be generous and then see that the person only wanted it for money, not to actually use. I don't know why people would lie about stuff like that.


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

PM me your info...you never did get back to me







Where in AZ are you?


----------



## Full Heart (Apr 27, 2004)

Shes in Yuma









Michelle


----------



## ~Scapegoat~ (Jul 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boricuaqueen327*
Thanks for the replies. The suspicion and all the doubts really got to me and made me feel like a terrible person for using sposies and formula. But I didin't even people still used cloth until a few months ago. I thought it was sooo cool. Now that I"m making prefolds my mom has realized what I'm doing and she thinks it's cool too.

No one should ever make you feel bad about the way you choose to diaper or feed you child imo. Just know that you are not the only one on this board that has used or still uses sposies and my son is formula fed too. I would help you out too but I have nothing that I am not using.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Oh man I can't believe this place sometimes. How rude to call someone out publicly.If you think they are scamming then pm them.What if you are wrong , think of how hurt and embarrassed the person would feel. It's not like she is asking for KP or MM or something.

I am so sorry mama that you had to deal with this.Good luck with your venture in cding









eta: pm me if you need some prefolds


----------



## boricuaqueen327 (Oct 11, 2004)

Thank Juli. I saw your website, your son is gorgeous.







And thanks for thinking of me.


----------



## boricuaqueen327 (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks Jamie.


----------



## Brayg (Jun 18, 2003)

: mama! I do have some things sitting here that I'd be happy to send to you...PM me and I'll LYK what I have and if you want them.


----------



## 3 Little Monkeys (Mar 13, 2003)

Marelis, are you really in Yuma? My grandma lives there, out in the foothills off of Foothills blvd. I'll be visiting hopefully late next month or early December - if I do, maybe we could get together.







- for all that went on


----------



## boricuaqueen327 (Oct 11, 2004)

message moved to private messaging


----------



## sarahbay (Oct 30, 2003)

Keep your chin up young momma! With all the freebies, cloth diapering should be noooo problem!!

And hey, you can always BF your next babe









Contact LaLeche League "before" you give birth for the best chance at BFing.

I've got a few fitteds with small cosmetic flaws stashed around here, plus some back issues of Compleat Mother Magazine. All you need is a few pull-on covers with fitted diapers and you're set! email me with your shipping info.

Young mothers are the start of the next generation. YO!


----------



## Mamabug&co. (Mar 7, 2004)

Poor mama--







I remember being a teen mama and cd'ing. My stash was pitiful at first. I remember sewing my ds diapers from $1.00 fabric, that was probably all polyester. I just remember thinking of how I HAD to do Cd'ing, since he was so sensitive, and I wanted him to be comfortable. I got lots of weird comments and most of it from family. I can only hope that you don't give up!! I also BF ds against alot of odds, and then my dd was born premature, and had so many problems bf, and eventually ending up drinking pumped breast milk, and then formula. It totally humbled me. I am bf our newest baby, and prayed to God that I would be able to!! But, I know how hard it can be being young and with a new baby. Hope all is well!! I will keep you in my prayers tonight!! ps- I have a few fitteds---are you interested? pm me if you wish







and btw-welcome


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Marelis, I am a former single teen mom(though, admittedly I was 19, not so young). My daughter's father left me the day I told him I was pregnant. I was 3 weeks along. I was alone throughout the whole thing. Long story short, I breastfed only until 7months when the job I was working didn't allow me to pump. They forced me to pump in the bathroom and only gave me 15 minute breaks in 6-7 hour shifts. I ended up drying up when they challenged these breaks and forced me to give them up.(no wonder I refuse to shop there now. it's a popular retail store) I dried up and my daughter refused me. Being so young with not a lot of free time and internet access and support, I knew nothing about relactation. My daughter was in sposies from the very beginning and only moved to cloth at 18 months and that was only part-time. I too post on babycenter. I LOVE the single parents board, they are my salvation. However mainstream they may be, they've adopted me as the "crunchy" portion of their board. I've been challenged on my ap views but have always been welcomed. I encourage you to visit us there as there are quite a lot of moms there who can sympathize with what you go through as a teen parent(I'm not sure about your status with the father). Now I'm married, 23 years old, and in a position to be a sahm. I am planning on exclusively cloth diapering and breastfeeding this next baby only because I finally have the option. I wish you the same thing some day. Best of luck with your daughter. Were I in the financial position to send you some cloth, I would. We are barely feeding ourselves this month and next and it's hard to afford diapers for the next baby. I've made most of what's in our stash and we can't afford any cheap cloth from Wal-Mart right now for me to make more. I do hope you get everything you need though. Best of luck to you!
Meg


----------

